
Michael Pollan: ‘I was a very reluctant psychonaut’ - rbanffy
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/may/12/michael-pollan-reluctant-psychonanaut-psychedelic-drugs-how-to-change-your-mind
======
lesserknowndan
Me thinks you protest too much!

